# WoW Widget (mac)



## LoKi` (11. Februar 2007)

Wird buffed.de jemals ein widget (mac os) veröffentlichen oder steht das in keiner Interesse?
Falls es schon Widgets zu deutschen WoW Datenbanken gibt, einfach den Link hier posten.

MfG


----------



## bjoern_sr (13. Februar 2007)

Tja,als Mac-User fühlt man sich leicht vernachlässigt. Weiss du vieleicht ob es auch inzwischen wieder so ein Koordinaten-Programm für den Mac gibt, nach dem grossen Patch funktionieren ja die alten nicht mehr...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (13. Februar 2007)

widget ?? Was heißt das?

Bin nicht grad eine spezialistin was solche Begriffe angeht  ^^


----------



## Raefael (14. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> widget ?? Was heißt das?
> 
> Bin nicht grad eine spezialistin was solche Begriffe angeht  ^^


Widgets bei Windows Vista heißen die Dinger Gadgets oder so, sind kleine Programme die Du im Hintergrund laufen lassen kannst um bestimmte Informationen zu erhalten. Ist ein bisschen arg schwer zu erklären, deshalb habe ich Dir mal die Komfabulator Gallery verlinkt. Da kannst Du Dir mal ein paar von diesen Dingern ansehen.

Für WoW gabs für den Mac ein Widget das den Realm Status angezeigt hat also ob up oder down, ob das sinvoll war sei mal dahingestellt.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

//Faithfully Rafa



bjoern_sr schrieb:


> Tja,als Mac-User fühlt man sich leicht vernachlässigt. Weiss du vieleicht ob es auch inzwischen wieder so ein Koordinaten-Programm für den Mac gibt, nach dem grossen Patch funktionieren ja die alten nicht mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du brauchst doch kein Koordinaten Programm für den Mac.

Den Addons ist es schnuppe ob sie unter C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Interfaces\Addons liegen oder unter 
/user/home/programms/World of Warcraft/Interfaces/Addons/, einfach das Addon Deiner Wahl herunter laden und in den Addons ordner entpacken und gut ist.


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

LoKi` schrieb:


> Wird buffed.de jemals ein widget (mac os) veröffentlichen oder steht das in keiner Interesse?
> Falls es schon Widgets zu deutschen WoW Datenbanken gibt, einfach den Link hier posten.
> 
> MfG


Guck mal hier: *jBlascUploader - CharUpload für Linux, Mac & Windows...*


----------

